# Mavic Ksyrium - Equipe or Elite?



## e-rider (13 Sep 2013)

As title.
My main concern is strength and durability. I know the Elites are about £140 more expensive, lighter and stiffer BUT are they any stronger, or even less so?
I'm not overly worried about an extra 150g if the Equipes are going to be stronger and less hassle and last longer.


----------



## musa (13 Sep 2013)

Get the Elites...very good wheels and easy to work on


----------



## alans220 (14 Sep 2013)

Hi,

Just bought some Elites, from Germany, £329 delivered.
Excellent wheels, and complete with tyres and tubes.

http://www.4thebike.de/laufraeder/rennrad/20/mavic-ksyrium-elite

]


----------



## Edge705 (14 Sep 2013)

Elites are the stronger wheel in the range which explains why they are heavier than expected for their price range. IMO the best wheels on the market in their category Sadly I fear they may not be around too long Im even considering buying a pair for the future


----------



## e-rider (15 Sep 2013)

alans220 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just bought some Elites, from Germany, £329 delivered.
> Excellent wheels, and complete with tyres and tubes.
> ...


does that price include currency exchange fees? The website is all in Germany so I couldn't quite understand it all. The picture on the site shows 2011 Elites but yours are clearly the newest version. Webprice is 320 euros, currency exchange fees for either UK paypal or credit cards seems to be about £10 and then delivery too - how much is shipping? The cheapest UK price I've seen is £420 so about £90 more; however, should there be problems and a need to ship them back to Germany, that could soon eat into the £90 saving very fast.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Sep 2013)

I have the Equipe and they feel like strong wheels to me.

I have been contemplating using the Equipe for the winter commute bike and buying a pair of Elite for the nice weather bike, so you can see how I feel about them.


----------



## rb58 (15 Sep 2013)

Elites for me. Thousands of miles, and they're still faultless. And I'm not lightweight...


----------



## alans220 (15 Sep 2013)

See

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056998632

For more info
Al


----------



## DooDah (15 Sep 2013)

Can anyone explain to me the differences in all of the Mavic Ksyrium range. I am totally bemused by it all. Maybe even the whole Mavic wheel range if anyone can be bothered.


----------



## accountantpete (17 Sep 2013)

DooDah said:


> Can anyone explain to me the differences in all of the Mavic Ksyrium range. I am totally bemused by it all. Maybe even the whole Mavic wheel range if anyone can be bothered.



Basically you have the Cosmic Carbones - these have the deep carbon aero rims.

Then you have the Ksyriums which have shallower alloy rims.

There are also the R-SYS wheels with full carbon spokes and shallow rims.

In all three you have different models - basically the more you pay then the spokes/nipples and hubs become more sophisticated and generally the wheels get stiffer.


----------



## e-rider (20 Sep 2013)

I've decided to go handbuilt now afterall, but thanks for the input. Factory wheels just don't seem to have enough spokes for a 100kg rider!

Just trying to decide which 36h rear hub to buy (front hubs are cheap and never casue much trouble)


----------



## Chris432626 (20 Sep 2013)

+1 for all the positive Elite comments. Great wheels.


----------



## rb58 (21 Sep 2013)

e-rider said:


> I've decided to go handbuilt now afterall, but thanks for the input. Factory wheels just don't seem to have enough spokes for a 100kg rider!
> 
> Just trying to decide which 36h rear hub to buy (front hubs are cheap and never casue much trouble)


Elites are bullet proof. I'm not a lot lighter than you and mine have been faultless...


----------

